# "The Hellstrom Chronicle" (1971)



## humantis (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm sure some of ya must've seen this movie. A weird pseudo-documentary about the evolutionary supremacy of the insect, basically saying it's only a matter of time before they take over completely. The cinematography is sort of a forerunner of 'Microcosmos' for its time.

It's not on DVD currently though, which sucks bigtime! Was wondering if anyone here might have a copy?

Amazon


----------



## rebirthflame (Mar 8, 2007)

ive been looking into getting this for a while now from ahem a torrent but have had no luck...its available on ebay for quite cheap (postage to uk put me off) but good luck in finding yourself a copy


----------



## humantis (Mar 8, 2007)

Yeah, the soundtrack apparently turns up on p2p networks from time to time but not the actual movie. What was the price you saw?


----------



## rebirthflame (Mar 9, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/THE-HELLSTROM-CHRONI...VQQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/THE-HELLSTROM-CHRONI...VQQcmdZViewItem

i saw it go for about £15-£20 (about $30-$40)

but maybe the top link will go for less only at $15 as i post this


----------

